# Headphones under 4k.



## $hadow (Jan 2, 2015)

Earlier I was looking for a wireless headphone but since @TheIncinerator pointed out to me that wireless will never touch the clarity of wired headphones so here I am looking for a wired headphone which will be used for purposes like
1. Movies
2. Gaming
3. Songs 
Songs will be like rock,pop, jazz and some classic songs as well. 
Budget will be 4k.

Currently considering audio technica m20x so does anyone has any other input?

- - - Updated - - -

Bump  [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION]


----------



## sandynator (Jan 4, 2015)

Bump  [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]


check Beyerdynamic DTX910. few day back it was under 4k

Buy Beyerdynamic DTX 910 Stereo Headphones for Portable and Home usage (Silver Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Earlier I was looking for a wireless headphone but since @TheIncinerator pointed out to me that wireless will never touch the clarity of wired headphones so here I am looking for a wired headphone which will be used for purposes like
> 1. Movies
> 2. Gaming
> 3. Songs
> ...




Also check Samson SR 950 with velour pads
Samson SR950 Professional Studio Reference Headphones | BAJAAO.COM | India's music equipment superstore

My Samson SR 850 are also good buy but it comes with pleather pad which are not comfortable for long use.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 4, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Bump  [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> check Beyerdynamic DTX910. few day back it was under 4k
> ...


Now I got two questions
1. How is this bajaao website
2. Are these beyerdynamic any good.
And one more thing empty your inbox man.


----------



## ratul (Jan 5, 2015)

Takstar pro 80 has been garnering good reviews recently, see if you can get them here. Aliexpress.com : Buy HOT New Version %Takstar PRO 80 Closed Dynamic Stereo Headphones & Earphone Professional Audio Monitoring Amazing Sound pro80 from Reliable stereo headphones with volume control suppliers on Good Buy E-commerce Co., Ltd. | Alibab


----------



## sandynator (Jan 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Now I got two questions
> 1. How is this bajaao website
> 2. Are these beyerdynamic any good.
> And one more thing empty your inbox man.



Bajaao is quite old site & they have a store in Mumbai.

I do not have experience with Beyer dynamic but read quite good about them online. One Indian member from headfi had reviewed DTX710 model which is below DTX910.

Samson is also good buy in fact excellent buy around 3k. Few ppl on headfi say it performs slightly better to M Audio Studiophile Q40 which is 3 times in price. It has deep bass for gaming.

If you are not comfortable with bajaoo then call up Samson distributor for dealers list in your locality. Also do check Snapdeal as distributor directly sell samson product under the name 'Digital Music' .

Rivera Digitec Samson Distributor
022-24984512

*Please Note: People give their opinions & their preferences may differs from yours so whats good for them may not be necessarily good for you. Best way to judge audio is by Auditioning yourself. Your preference & your ears matter  *

BTW Takstar Pro 80 is excellent choice if you can increase the budget. Also take customs into consideration while importing. they may require more power to perform better.

Read more about the models mentioned & take your decision wisely.
Samson SR850's are back on snapdeal. Can give you for auditioning my set if you are from Mumbai.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 5, 2015)

[MENTION=134689]san[/MENTION]synator Well I was looking out for 950 but they are not available at snapdeal but yesterday I used one of my friend philips SHL3300 and they sound good. Now I want to know are they worth buying since they also offer that back folding option which is good for portiblity. [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] no man I am not looking for a quick buy from within India. Not in the mood of importing another equipment. Any Indian suggestion


----------



## sandynator (Jan 5, 2015)

SR950 will be good Choice IMO

Buy Samson SR950 Studio Headphones - Closed - DelhiSoundStore.com

If looking a headphone for carrying around then only think of philips shl3300. They are awesome but at the cost of comfort & moreover philips shl300 are on the ear which is irritating for most ppl.
tagging  [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] bro for more info as he owns these.

Buy Philips DJ Monitor Style SHL3300BK/00 Black headphone Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

But still If I was you I would get samson sr950 @ 2550 upfront & then for outdoor purpose if required would have gone for philips ShL3300 The combine cost of both would be approx 4400. 

can go for both sets too.... nothing harm in it


----------



## $hadow (Jan 5, 2015)

sandynator said:


> SR950 will be good Choice IMO
> 
> Buy Samson SR950 Studio Headphones - Closed - DelhiSoundStore.com
> 
> ...



I can go for these two but not at the same time.  But looks like i got to wait for the final input of @TheIncinerator. Besides I will be in delhi a few days from now may be I can see these samson 950 physically and get these.

- - - Updated - - -

I placer order for audio technica m20x for 3.2k


----------



## sandynator (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats !!
I too admire Audio Technicas a lot but IMO in sound Department Philips SHL3300 can blow out these low ends Audio Technicas  while Samsons are miles ahead...  

Enjoy you newly bought gear.

A good comparison of your friends Philips SHL3300 & your Audio Technica M20X would be appreciated & would love if you prove me wrong too...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 6, 2015)

The Phillips or the Samson's would have been way better over the audio technicas. The Phillips sound almost or in some areas better to the AT 50x! The Denon AHD 510 was another option. The Beyer 910 was the star of the show and absolutely a steal at Rs 4200. 

Now what amplifier do you own,because they won't play at their optimum without one.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like I got to cancel the order .


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 6, 2015)

Buy the Beyer from Snapdeal because Beyerdynamic India is selling them themselves out there. I just might buy one too.....!

One thing, if you are looking for strong bass response ,Phillips like, Beyerdynamic won't do that but its enough with way better extension. The bass is enough for most but not the bassheads. Its a open back design so strictly for indoor use. And its a circuaural design like the Phillips so might not be as comfortable too many for long sessions as over the ears.But The Beyer has a very likeable smooth sound.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 6, 2015)

But philips offer more portability and also looks more rugged to me. I heard that Beyer are more of a accident prone headphones.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 12, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Bajaao is quite old site & they have a store in Mumbai.


Any idea if they sell offline from their store in andheri or is it just a back office as they have their warehouse in bhiwandi


----------



## sandynator (Oct 12, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Any idea if they sell offline from their store in andheri or is it just a back office as they have their warehouse in bhiwandi


If I remember correctly had called them for koss or behringer headphones audition & they had said offline buy is possible too.

Safe to call them first.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Oct 12, 2015)

SoundMAGIC P30. I bought this item a week ago and I'm impressed with almost everything. It's got good sound,good bass and very good noise cancellation. The main pro lies in the comfort and the weight because it's extremely comfortable and lightweight. Good for Music, Songs & Gaming


----------

